# The Hypothetical Hermits Journey



## Ed on Toast (Oct 19, 2018)

Imagine, just for a moment, you has passed down gently though mid France, electing to turn right and journey onward into Spain.

At this point which way would you journey onward and why ?

:egg:


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 19, 2018)

Then work your way down the Douro river, to the aire at Regua. Splendid place, free, or3 Euros a night with hookup
 Take the train upstream to Pinhao have a mooch around, eat and drink.. Its only 20Km away.
.

Then next day, take the train down to Porto. .. One of the great train journeys of the world. If you're a pensioner, show your passport, when buying tickets, to get a discount.
You can do there and back in the day, but you'll not see much. 
Best to book a central hotel, about an hour before arriving .Booking.com will save you money. Use that saving to do the open topped bus city tours.
Then work your way south. There are Aires aplenty.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 20, 2018)

what paul said lol

seriously porto is great in particular the san fransico style trams we stayed at the botanical gardens on outskirts & caught a bus outside €15 a night inc entrance to the park with ehu 
   what wouldn’t i miss would be a good question for me the elephant park & cable car at carbeceno below Santander you would love , and enter portugal at Braganca, park on the terracing under the fortifications park up at zamora on banks of Douro before crossing & fill up with diesel portugal is dearer than spain , if you cross french spanish border at irun shop at Auchan spend €30 &  get 5% of a litre of fuel already cheapest around,


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 20, 2018)

what paul said lol

seriously porto is great in particular the san fransico style trams we stayed at the botanical gardens on outskirts & caught a bus outside €15 a night inc entrance to the park with ehu 
   what wouldn’t i miss would be a good question for me the elephant park & cable car at carbeceno below Santander you would love , 
     enter portugal at Braganca, park on the terracing under the fortifications
        park up at zamora on banks of Douro before crossing & fill up with diesel portugal is dearer than spain      , if you cross french spanish border at irun shop at Auchan spend €30 &  get 5% of a litre of fuel already cheapest around,


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Oct 21, 2018)

I'd follow the N.Coast. The middle of Spain is a lot of mountains and nothingness. The coast all the way to Portugal is much better if you're dawdling.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 21, 2018)

If you're delicate, ( soft, wimpy), like we are, don't hang around the northern uplands too long after Nov 12th. That's when it gets cold.. Really cold, and/ or damp.
South of a line between Lisbon to Madrid is more temperate.


----------

